# Philipino maid needed



## azzapatel (Jun 15, 2010)

I need an active, honest and clean maid for the house work.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

MS knows more about this, but as far as I'm aware Philipino maids have to be hired from outside Egypt and granted a visa to enter the country. I'm not sure where you go to find them though.

When MS is back on the boards she could tell you more, I think some other posters may also have had experience of this, but not such regular posters.

Sam


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> MS knows more about this, but as far as I'm aware Philipino maids have to be hired from outside Egypt and granted a visa to enter the country. I'm not sure where you go to find them though.
> 
> ...


We found a Philippino from the job board at the CSA in Maadi. We interviewed around 8 candidates and are now trying out one on a trial basis. The one we hired has been in Egypt for several years, has visa, and good references. It was interesting, most people had visas, some had been here a long time, others had no references what so ever. Salary ranges also varied quite a bit, they'll probably want at least $450 p/m.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are Filiponos here in Cairo and some have visas etc, I do know a few who are looking for part time work, however you cannot bring a maid in from the Philiphines. I hire Filipinos but I bring them from the Philipnes into my employers home country and then bring them here diplomatically... and it gets harder and harder to do this as the Egyptian government wants the "host" to be in the country when the maid enters.
Filipinos are great workers, friendly and honest and I would recommend them and yes they want about $3 an hour if they work on a part time basis but on the whole you can go out and leave them in your home and they will work away and not be pocketing your family gold lol


----------



## foo (Jun 22, 2010)

azzapatel said:


> I need an active, honest and clean maid for the house work.


sorry buddy, but "active, honest and clean maid" is exact opposite of 95% of pinoys
but I hope you find your maid and prove me wrong


----------

